# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة هذا الحديث: يوم عرفة ترفع جميع الأعمال إلى الله ما عدا المتخاصمين؟

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما صحة هذا الحديث: يوم عرفة ترفع جميع الأعمال إلى الله ما عدا المتخاصمين؟
الإجابــة
 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:  فلا نعلم حديثا بهذا اللفظ ولا بمعناه.
 وننبه إلى أنه لا يجوز نشر هذا الكلام، حيث لم يثبت كونه حديثا نبويا لا  صحيحا ولا ضعيفا. وانظر ضوابط العمل بالحديث الضعيف في الفتوى رقم: 13202
 وانظر بشأن أثر التخاصم والتشاحن الفتوى رقم: 69861
  والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=227980

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

* - حديث: (ترفع الأعمال يوم عرفة، إلا المتخاصمين)، أو (يوم عرفة تُرفع جميع الأعمال إلى الله ما عدَا المتخاصمين).*
 		الدرجة: 		 ليس بحديث، ولا وجود له في كتب السُّنة

http://dorar.net/spreadH/750

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t121880/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ما صحة حديث:
قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( خَيْرُ الدُّعَاءِ دُعَاءُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ، وَخَيْرُ مَا قُلْتُ أَنَا وَالنَّبيُّونَ مِنْ قَبْلِي: لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) ؟؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *ما صحة حديث:
> قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
> ( خَيْرُ الدُّعَاءِ دُعَاءُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ، وَخَيْرُ مَا قُلْتُ أَنَا وَالنَّبيُّونَ مِنْ قَبْلِي: لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) ؟؟*


بارك الله فيكم .
طرقه لا تخلو من مقال ، وقد قواه بعض أهل العلم .
1503 - " أفضل ما قلت أنا و النبيون عشية عرفة : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شيء قدير " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 7 :
رواه الطبراني في " فضل عشر ذي الحجة " ( 13 / 2 ) عن قيس بن الربيع عن الأغر
ابن الصباح عن خليفة بن حصين عن علي مرفوعا .
قلت : و هذا إسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد ، رجاله ثقات غير قيس بن الربيع فهو
سيء الحفظ ، فحديثه حسن بما له من الشواهد . فمنها ما في " الموطأ " ( 1 / 422 / 246 ) عن زياد بن أبي زياد مولى عبد الله بن عياش <1> بن أبي ربيعة عن طلحة بن عبيد الله بن كريز أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فذكره دون قوله " له
الملك ... " و زاد في أوله : " أفضل الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة " . 
وهذا إسناد مرسل صحيح ، و قد وصله ابن عدي و البيهقي في " الشعب " عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا به و زاد : " له الملك و له الحمد ، يحيي و يميت ، بيده الخير و هو على كل شيء قدير " .
كما في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 114 / 1 ) و " الزيادة على الجامع الصغير " ( ق
29 / 1 ) . و منها عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعا به نحوه ، و فيه
الزيادة التي في " الموطأ " و الزيادة التي في " الشعب " دون قوله :" يحيي و يميت ، بيده الخير " . أخرجه الترمذي بسند فيه ضعف بينته في " تخريج المشكاة " ( 2598 ) . و منه يتبين أن قوله : " يحيي ... " منكر ، لتفرد هذه الطريق به . و منها ما أخرجه الأصبهاني في " الترغيب " ( 331 / 1 - المدينة ) عن أبي مروان : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن المطلب مرسلا مختصرا بلفظ : " أفضل الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة ، و إن أفضل ما أقوله أنا و ما قال النبيون من قبلي : لا إله إلا الله " .
قلت : و هذا مرسل حسن الإسناد ، المطلب هو ابن عبد الله بن حنطب صدوق ، و من دونه ثقات رجال مسلم غير أبي مروان و هو محمد بن عثمان بن خالد الأموي صدوق يخطىء كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " .
و جملة القول : أن الحديث ثابت بمجموع هذه الشواهد و الله أعلم .
---------------------------------
[1] بالشين المعجمة ، و قد يصحف ، انظر الشاهد الآتي للحديث ( 1695 ) . اهـ .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم .


وفيكم بارك الله

----------

